# 450L (118G) Piece of nature



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all,

here a new version of my tank,
to remember the old version :


description:
450L / 118G -> 150*50*60
lighting : 8*36W T8 (3 aquastar + 5 biolux)
heating : 2*300W (left / right)
filtration : fluval 404 (1100L/h) + 600L/h
co2 : 60 bubbles / min
fertilization : french fertilization (iron + oligo-elements)

And now the new version :











Well, it's not finish ^^
A lot of plants had to grow, specilly at the right (ludwigia arcuata and rotala rotundifolia) (rotala spec. green behind the HM at the lef)
and had to be densified (rotala spec. green, hemianthus micranthemoides, ludwigia inclinata cuba)

Any comments ? advices ? or other.
Thanks.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I really like the addition of the driftwood, it seems to give the scape some extra structure, and makes it a little more interesting. The addition of the second mound seems to balance the whole thing out to me, I really like it and lookforward to seeing some updates


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I like the new version better. I'd try some moss though. Maybe a bit more of a slope on the right side? HC is growing in impressively, and the combination of crypts with wood is beautiful. Not too fond of the left side red stems (Amania?). Actually, maybe it would look good if there were some amania somewhere on right side also.

On the other hand, I'm not too familiar with this semi-dutch style so don't take my advice for anything. :lol:


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your comments.



Steven_Chong said:


> Not too fond of the left side red stems (Amania?)


Sorry for my bad english but I didn't understand this sentence.

As I said, it's not the final version.
The form of the left side looks like finish, but the right side isn't finish, and a slope is plan ... we just had to wait that the plants grow.

To answer you, at the left it's not Amania but Nesea crassicaulis (hmm these two plants are quite the same ...)
and at the back of the right side would grow rotala rotundifolia ... for a touch of red color ...

I will try moss, when this layout would be finished, I prefer naked driftwood ...

ps : please excuse my bad english ^^


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Don't worry about your English-- I think I understand  Much better than I could hope for at all in any non-english language.

I think for me, I'd like to see some larger leaf size on the right side as well. Large leaves on only one side seem a bit un-balanced (though proportion now is very good).

Also, don't expect moss added at the end to look much. Moss is best with an "aged" and grown-in look. If you don't want it, I'd just take the bare-wood photos and be done with it.


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

thank you for your answer, I understand this one and I hope you could understand mine ...

I agree with you for the un-balanced of the right side, but I think a mix rotala / nesea wont be good.
What do you think about putting some microsorum narrow, like the left side, behind the cryptocorynes emerging from the rotala sp. green ?

thanks a lot for your adives !!


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

That sounds like it could work well


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

hmm I tried with the microsorum wich is on the left ... the result wasn't good in my opinion ...
the rotala sp. green behind was hidden so I think if I put microsorum at the right side, i'd to move rotala sp. green ... 

I'm going to buy a new microsorum tomorow I think ^^
new picture to come


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Salut Hideki,

I must have missed this new version on BP. I think it’s much better, a bit less Dutch style. An other good one from Orléans. 

A plus.


----------



## Robert Arnold (Apr 5, 2005)

Georgeous tank. Is that some type of grapevine wood?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Sorry but I don't know what type of wood it is ... any expert of wood here ?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

here a little new with microsorum narrow on the right side ... is it better ?


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Just my opinion, but I think the right side microsorium helped a lot!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Lovely tank! I agree with Steven, adding the microsorium on the right has helped create a better balance.


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

I am not a wood expert but, Isn’t it red moor wood? Just a guess.


----------



## Sudi (Feb 3, 2005)

The wood is amazing!
Plants seem to be healthy also. Good luck with the set up.
Keep us updated!


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hmm I have a dream ... errhhh an idea lol 
What do you think about letting the HM of the left side going to the front of the tank ? and doing the same eventually at the right ?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all

I had a problem with the HC so I decided to remove it, and remplace it by glossostigma elatinoides

here a photo at the 03/22 : 


and now (04/09)


for the moment the right side is not finish, I let it grow and cut, for the form I will see later lol


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Hideki,
i think this tank speaks about the effort you've put into it.. i'm looking forward to the final photo. I don't know what it is about the red crypts? on the right side but they bug me.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

wow I love the design of this tank. it's actually funny that you said you don't like the crypts ranmasatome, because I think they are great. my eye was drawn to them and i think they look amazing. your scape seems very wild and coordinated at the same time....cool.


----------



## UG Dude! (Apr 12, 2007)

> it's actually funny that you said you don't like the crypts ranmasatome, because I think they are great. my eye was drawn to them and i think they look amazing.


I totally agree! The Crypt's position (in the shadow of the wood and fern) also adds to the aquascape...


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

great job


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

Hello all

here a little new (again lol)
plants are growing, now I need to synchronize cutting of them to obtain what I want, and then this tank would be finish


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

That's fantastic! Thanks for sharing!

And I love your checkerboard cichlids!


----------



## Leonard (Mar 4, 2007)

very nice tank!


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

could you coment about the light you use on you tank?


----------



## hideki (May 11, 2006)

thanks for comments 

about light it's on the first page :
lighting : 8*36W T8 (3 sylvania aquastar + 5 osram biolux)
12h/day


----------



## stepheus (Jun 13, 2006)

wow. btw the wood/hardscape for the newest pic disappeared. maybe cos the wood got darker. manzanita wood tends to do that. try making it more obvious like focus light on it or tying moss on it. doing fantastic so far!


----------

